
House votes to formalize the impeachment proceedings against Donald Trump - citilife
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2019/oct/31/trump-news-today-live-impeachment-inquiry-tim-morrison
======
metalliqaz
this formality was done for optics and will have no effect whatsoever on gop
members who are arguing process because the plain facts of the matter are so
damning for the president

